# My bday present!



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I promised I'd show pics when I got it, so here they are! Its a Ruger 10.22, I haven't shot it yet since its too cold but its an awesome gun 


















Isn't the purdiest shade of purple?









My brother took this pic to send to my aunt


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like it!! That is a very unique rifle......is it a wood or composite stock?

It looks like wood to me with the way the stain has brought out the grain, but there are some very realistic composites out there too.

That'll get a bunny or 2!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that's awesome... seriously


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!

Its real wood, which is why I like it so much  They had a red one like mine at the gun shop too, that was neat looking. I've seen the composites though those are really neat looking too.

My dad has a ruger that is like 15 years old that I've shot before, they are really nice guns so I'm happy with it


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i love rugers.. especially the .22's haha so fun to plink


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah, my dad's ruger was the first gun I ever shot. I was like 5 at the time and I couldn't hold it because it was to heavy, so he set it on the back of a chair and let me pull the trigger


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

COOL! I've only ever shot a pellet gun and a Paintball gun. But we have other guns, I have just never gotten around to using them lol.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats on the great present. :thumbup:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

You look really dangerous hehe
Now I want a gun lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is one cool gun..... :shades:  ....LOve the workmanship....Can I have it.....LOL :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!  Now I just have to wait for some nicer weather, lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome.....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW Sarah, That gun is beautiful. Congratulation.

I have to tell you that I have never ever shot a gun in my life. :shocked:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Isn't that purple wood amazing!!! My grandfather makes clocks out of different color woods and that is one of the ones he uses. Here are a couple photos of his clocks:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

eliya....your grandfather is quite talented....wow that is amazing workmanship .. :shocked: ...I love that....  How much does he sell them for? :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Eliya those are amazing!! Your grandfather is very talented


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Sarah and Pam!
Pam, I'm not actually sure how much he sells them for. I know it is a lot as he spends TONS of time on each one. Each color is a different wood - there are no colored stains on it at all - just a clear finish. Also the little details (like the hour markers on the clock) are different woods. They are really amazing clocks. I think they cost over $1000, but I don't know if it's closer to $1,200 or $3000 :greengrin: I really don't know. I can ask him if you want.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Didn't mean to steal your thread, Sarah. Happy Birthday (way late) and the gun is very pretty!!! I hope you get some warm weather to work with it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats ok Eliya and thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam, I'm not actually sure how much he sells them for. I know it is a lot as he spends TONS of time on each one. Each color is a different wood - there are no colored stains on it at all - just a clear finish. Also the little details (like the hour markers on the clock) are different woods. They are really amazing clocks. I think they cost over $1000, but I don't know if it's closer to $1,200 or $3000 :greengrin: I really don't know. I can ask him if you wan


your welcome...Eliya....It's sure does ...look like he puts alot of time into them....such exquisite detail ...... I would love to have one of those... but,I just don't have the money for it....wishful thinking...I guess.... :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well Pam, you could always see about trading a painting for one. :wink:


----------

